# Price of fuel breakdown



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Who makes the most $$$ with the least investment, definitely not the retailer by this chart! The one that makes the most squanders it on subisidies and pet projects instead of bridge/road maintenance!!!

http://mawe-net.net/public/energy/GASOLINE.pdf


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Crude oil cost part is total BS. That price is set by [email protected] [email protected] who trade it on the commodities market. Most of that is pure profit for the oil companies. And that is why the price can so quickly jump a buck then go down ever so slowly to almost what the prices where before. It is not like the real production cost skyrocketed then by magic the production cost went way down.

When chuck Norris does division, there are no remainders.


----------

